# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  1967: Izrael , Egjipt

## Veshtrusja

A ishte e justifikuar nderhyrja e Izraelit ne Egjypt ne vitin 1967 ?

----------


## panchovilla

A justifikohet ndihma e pa kushtezuar qe i jipet Izraelit nga ana e Amerikes? Apo me mire te themi te gjithe ato para taksash qe i merr Izraeli a i meriton?

----------


## oiseau en vol

> A ishte e justifikuar nderhyrja e Izraelit ne Egjypt ne vitin 1967 ?


Me sa di une (nuk jam ndonje historian i mbaruar), asokohe Egjipti enderronte panarabine (siç Sadami dikur dhe Kadafi deri vone), dhe beri ç'beri dhe ju mbushi mendjen ca vendeve te tjera (me sa di une Siri, Jordani) qe ta sulmonin Izraelin dhe te mbaronin njehere e pergjithmone me te.

Dhe ne fakt, fillimisht, izraelitet e paten ca te veshtire por pastaj fati i luftes ktheu me nje nderhyrje energjike te nje shefi ushtarak izraelit, Moshe Dayan, i cili kaperceu Sinain dhe hyri ne tokat e Egjiptit ku ushtria egjiptiane u shpartallua keq. Dhe u nenshkrua armepushimi. Dhe bile Sinai iu eshte kthyer egjiptianeve pas politikes se afrimit qe u percoll nga Sadati (me duket nga viti 1980).

Kaq di une, mos ma zini per kusur nqs gjeni ndonje gabim ne çka thashe.

Diskutim te mbare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Toro

> A justifikohet ndihma e pa kushtezuar qe i jipet Izraelit nga ana e Amerikes? Apo me mire te themi te gjithe ato para taksash qe i merr Izraeli a i meriton?


Kush te tha ty qe SHBA i jepka ndihme te pakushtezuar Izraelit? "Ndihma" qe i jep eshte si tip kredie qe SHBA i jep Izraelit DHE EGJIPTIT ne menyre qe keta te fundit te ruajne paqen midis ....Nese merr Izraeli 2-3 miliarde dollare ne vit, te njejten sasi merr edhe Egjipti...Pra ndihma nuk eshte e pakushtezuar, por e kushtezuar! Por gjithe arabofilet permendin vetem Izraelin ne kete mes....Egjipti nuk quhet sipas tyre qe merr ndihme...

Nje gje tjeter qe "harrojne"  arabofilet eshte se nga te dyja keto shtete, vetem Izraeli kujtohet ( apo eshte ne gjendje ekonomike) per te shlyer kestet e kredise....Egjipti fshihet pas varferise dhe nuk ka kthyer asnje cent deri tani...

----------


## panchovilla

> Kush te tha ty qe SHBA i jepka ndihme te pakushtezuar Izraelit? "Ndihma" qe i jep eshte si tip kredie qe SHBA i jep Izraelit DHE EGJIPTIT ne menyre qe keta te fundit te ruajne paqen midis ....Nese merr Izraeli 2-3 miliarde dollare ne vit, te njejten sasi merr edhe Egjipti...Pra ndihma nuk eshte e pakushtezuar, por e kushtezuar! Por gjithe arabofilet permendin vetem Izraelin ne kete mes....Egjipti nuk quhet sipas tyre qe merr ndihme...
> 
> Nje gje tjeter qe "harrojne"  arabofilet eshte se nga te dyja keto shtete, vetem Izraeli kujtohet ( apo eshte ne gjendje ekonomike) per te shlyer kestet e kredise....Egjipti fshihet pas varferise dhe nuk ka kthyer asnje cent deri tani...


Mos fillozofo kot se krejt bota e di se cfare ndihme i jep Amerike Izraelit. Armet berthamore nga i ka marr Izraeli? Pastaj edhe ajo lufta e lartepermendur mos ishte vetem ne mes te Izraeli dhe Egjiptit?  Une nuk i mbroj arabet aspak vetem nje gje ta dish. Evropianet sot jane shume me te zgjuar se amerikanet. Pra ata se pe/rdhin Izraelin aspak sepse nuk jane idiota. Vetem amerikanet i japin qimet e kokes. Dmth edhe ato taksa qe i paguan ti shojne ne Izrael(apo edhe Egjipt) si thua ti. Diktatura e Egjiptit eshte me e keqe se diktatura Sadamit. Pse i ndihmon Amerika Egjiptit atehere? 
Zoti na ruajte nga injoranca.

----------


## oiseau en vol

Me leje, Amerika e ndihmon Egjiptin qe ketij te fundit te mos i shkoje mendja te shikoje andej nga Izraeli, me nje fjale per te siguruar njerin kufi te Izraelit nga armiku me i madh ne numer. Gjithashtu, Egjipti eshte diktature ne _mungese te me se mires_. Ju e pate sesa fuqi kane islamistet radikale atje. "Vellezerit myslimane" atje kane lindur, nga gjyshi i ketij islamologut te "shquar" e te maskuar Tariq Ramadan. Ne kete "vellazeri" bente pjese edhe numri 2 i Al Kaides, Ayman Zahawiri. Keshtu qe Pancho, mire andej nga Meksika ? (bej shaka, mos e merr per ters, jemi shoke apo jo ?  :buzeqeshje:  )

----------


## panchovilla

> Me leje, Amerika e ndihmon Egjiptin qe ketij te fundit te mos i shkoje mendja te shikoje andej nga Izraeli, me nje fjale per te siguruar njerin kufi te Izraelit nga armiku me i madh ne numer. Gjithashtu, Egjipti eshte diktature ne _mungese te me se mires_. Ju e pate sesa fuqi kane islamistet radikale atje. "Vellezerit myslimane" atje kane lindur, nga gjyshi i ketij islamologut te "shquar" e te maskuar Tariq Ramadan. Ne kete "vellazeri" bente pjese edhe numri 2 i Al Kaides, Ayman Zahawiri. Keshtu qe Pancho, mire andej nga Meksika ? (bej shaka, mos e merr per ters, jemi shoke apo jo ?  )


Jo o burr une se marr per ters aspak. Ti the mire shkaku eshte t'ia mbroje njerin kufi te Izraelit. Po edhe nje nga shkaqet e luftes se Irakut eshte siguria e Izraelit. Ndoshta jo shkak kryesor por nje nga shkaqet. Ne Irak vdesin amerikanet e jo izraelitet. Dmth ketu ka te beje edhe pak feja sepse protestantet i `adhurojne cifutet` kurse `Evropa Katolike` nuk i perdh qifutet pra. Demi per perkrahjen e madhe qe ia jep Izraelit eshte i madh per Ameriken. Keshtu qe per mendimin tim Amerika duhet te jete pak me e balancuar.

----------


## Toro

> Mos fillozofo kot se krejt bota e di se cfare ndihme i jep Amerike Izraelit. Armet berthamore nga i ka marr Izraeli? Pastaj edhe ajo lufta e lartepermendur mos ishte vetem ne mes te Izraeli dhe Egjiptit?  Une nuk i mbroj arabet aspak vetem nje gje ta dish. Evropianet sot jane shume me te zgjuar se amerikanet. Pra ata se pe/rdhin Izraelin aspak sepse nuk jane idiota. Vetem amerikanet i japin qimet e kokes. Dmth edhe ato taksa qe i paguan ti shojne ne Izrael(apo edhe Egjipt) si thua ti. Diktatura e Egjiptit eshte me e keqe se diktatura Sadamit. Pse i ndihmon Amerika Egjiptit atehere? 
> Zoti na ruajte nga injoranca.


Cila "bote" e di? Kush eshte "bota" sipas perkufizimit tend?

Izraeli armet berthamore i ka marre andej nga i mori Bashkimi Sovjetik, Britania e Madhe, India, Pakistani e Kina...Dmth pak nga spiunazhi e pak nga shkencetaret e tyre atomike....Nje fakt qe "harrohet" eshte se disa dhjetera shkencetare qe punuan ne projektin "Manhattan" ishin cifute.....Disa prej tyre dhe pse cifute ishin komuniste e sekretet atomike ia dhane Stalinit...Sepse BS nepermjet spiunazhit vodhi gjithe materialin teorik per ndertimin e bombes atomike qe ne 1943 ( per ta materializuar bomben ne 1949) , mos valle dhe Rusise ia dha Amerika bomben berthamore? E njejta gje dhe me Izraelin....

Problematiken tende nuk e mora vesh une....Mos valle te vjen keq ty per taksapaguesit amerikane? Jo per gje po nese nuk jeton ne Amerike, c;te duhet ty se si i ndajne parate e taksapaguesve amerikane qeveritaret amerikane? Mos valle duhet te te japin llogari ty se kujt duhet ti japin ndihme ekonomike ? Perse pyetje te tilla nuk i behen asnje vendi tjeter, por vetem Amerikes....Shume shtete japin ndihma ekonomike.....Asnjeri nuk jep llogari individeve te nje shteti tjeter se si e qysh e sa ndihme i japin nje vendi......Perse nuk i behet pyetja Frances apo Rusise se sa ndihme ekonomike i japin Iranit( apo cilitdo shteti tjeter)?
Nese jeton ne SHBA, i nderuar Pancho....dhe te ha meraku se si ndahen parate e taksapaguesve, beji nje pyetje te thjeshte senatorit apo kongresmenit te zones ku banon , se e ka per detyre te te pergjigjet.Dhe nese ai nuk e di, thuaji te shtroje nje pyetje ne Kongres dhe te marri pergjigje zyrtare nga qeveria ...Po ashtu mund te kerkosh dhe nepermjet Freedom of Information Act, te gjithe buxhetin e qeverise amerikane dhe te jepet i detajuar se ku shkon cdo cent i taksapaguesve....Ose....ver kandidature per kongresmen e senator e shko e mesoji nga afer....Either way....dont waist our time, trying to answer your stupid biased questions..

Me pare pyetja ishte se perse Izraeli merr ndihme te PAKUSHTEZUAR. Tani qe e shove injorancen me ndihmen e pakushtezuar, pyet pse ndihmon Egjiptin....Po mos ti jepte Egjiptit ndihme , do thoje "Ja ndihmon vetem Izraelin"....Tani qe mesove se ndihmoka dhe Egjiptin, pyet se perse e ndihmon, Egjipti ka diktature me te keqe se Sadami ( besoj se ke kaluar shume vjet ne Egjipt dhe ne Irak dhe i njeh mire se cila diktature eshte me e keqja)....Sidoqofte, ti cfare do lloj veprimi te beje Amerika, perseri do te vesh nje pikepyetje ne arsyen se perse e beri! Si puna e gomarit te Nastradinit...Me dogje gomarin, me ftohe gomarin dhe ti....
Shko e hap literature e meso se Egjipti e Izraeli marrin 93% te ndihmes ekonomike qe SHBA jep per Lindjen e Mesme.Dhe keto ne baze te akordit te paqes pas luftes se vitit 1973 ..( Ndihma ekonomike filloi te akordohej ne 1979)...7% shkon per shtete te tjera si Jordania, Arabia Saudite, Libani , Tunizia , Palestina etj.....Ndihma ekonomike per Lindjen e Mesme, ze 38% te buxhetit amerikan te drejtuar per ndihme ekonomike shteteve te ndryshme te botes.....62% e ndihmes ekonomike i shkon pjeses tjeter te botes... Do me per Belulin?



Sa per ate :"Zoti na ruajte nga injorcanca!"....duke lexuar pyetjet e tua, une them "Amin"!

----------


## panchovilla

> Cila "bote" e di? Kush eshte "bota" sipas perkufizimit tend?
> 
> Izraeli armet berthamore i ka marre andej nga i mori Bashkimi Sovjetik, Britania e Madhe, India, Pakistani e Kina...Dmth pak nga spiunazhi e pak nga shkencetaret e tyre atomike....Nje fakt qe "harrohet" eshte se disa dhjetera shkencetare qe punuan ne projektin "Manhattan" ishin cifute.....Disa prej tyre dhe pse cifute ishin komuniste e sekretet atomike ia dhane Stalinit...Sepse BS nepermjet spiunazhit vodhi gjithe materialin teorik per ndertimin e bombes atomike qe ne 1943 ( per ta materializuar bomben ne 1949) , mos valle dhe Rusise ia dha Amerika bomben berthamore? E njejta gje dhe me Izraelin....
> 
> Problematiken tende nuk e mora vesh une....Mos valle te vjen keq ty per taksapaguesit amerikane? Jo per gje po nese nuk jeton ne Amerike, c;te duhet ty se si i ndajne parate e taksapaguesve amerikane qeveritaret amerikane? Mos valle duhet te te japin llogari ty se kujt duhet ti japin ndihme ekonomike ? Perse pyetje te tilla nuk i behen asnje vendi tjeter, por vetem Amerikes....Shume shtete japin ndihma ekonomike.....Asnjeri nuk jep llogari individeve te nje shteti tjeter se si e qysh e sa ndihme i japin nje vendi......Perse nuk i behet pyetja Frances apo Rusise se sa ndihme ekonomike i japin Iranit( apo cilitdo shteti tjeter)?
> Nese jeton ne SHBA, i nderuar Pancho....dhe te ha meraku se si ndahen parate e taksapaguesve, beji nje pyetje te thjeshte senatorit apo kongresmenit te zones ku banon , se e ka per detyre te te pergjigjet.Dhe nese ai nuk e di, thuaji te shtroje nje pyetje ne Kongres dhe te marri pergjigje zyrtare nga qeveria ...Po ashtu mund te kerkosh dhe nepermjet Freedom of Information Act, te gjithe buxhetin e qeverise amerikane dhe te jepet i detajuar se ku shkon cdo cent i taksapaguesve....Ose....ver kandidature per kongresmen e senator e shko e mesoji nga afer....Either way....dont waist our time, trying to answer your stupid biased questions..
> 
> Me pare pyetja ishte se perse Izraeli merr ndihme te PAKUSHTEZUAR. Tani qe e shove injorancen me ndihmen e pakushtezuar, pyet pse ndihmon Egjiptin....Po mos ti jepte Egjiptit ndihme , do thoje "Ja ndihmon vetem Izraelin"....Tani qe mesove se ndihmoka dhe Egjiptin, pyet se perse e ndihmon, Egjipti ka diktature me te keqe se Sadami ( besoj se ke kaluar shume vjet ne Egjipt dhe ne Irak dhe i njeh mire se cila diktature eshte me e keqja)....Sidoqofte, ti cfare do lloj veprimi te beje Amerika, perseri do te vesh nje pikepyetje ne arsyen se perse e beri! Si puna e gomarit te Nastradinit...Me dogje gomarin, me ftohe gomarin dhe ti....
> Shko e hap literature e meso se Egjipti e Izraeli marrin 93% te ndihmes ekonomike qe SHBA jep per Lindjen e Mesme.Dhe keto ne baze te akordit te paqes pas luftes se vitit 1973 ..( Ndihma ekonomike filloi te akordohej ne 1979)...7% shkon per shtete te tjera si Jordania, Arabia Saudite, Libani , Tunizia , Palestina etj.....Ndihma ekonomike per Lindjen e Mesme, ze 38% te buxhetit amerikan te drejtuar per ndihme ekonomike shteteve te ndryshme te botes.....62% e ndihmes ekonomike i shkon pjeses tjeter te botes... Do me per Belulin?
> ...


Mbaji perqindjet per vete sepse nese ben fjale shume nuk do te thote se je i ditur. Ne shtetet arabe s'kam qene kurre. Dhe gje normale se edhe mua me djeg sepse nje takse te vogel qe ja japim shtetit nuk dua qe te shperdorohet. Pra perallat mbaji per vete mos e nderro temen dhe mos be shume fjale.

----------


## Toro

C'takse jep ti ( dhe une) o mavri....Na mbahen nga 2-3 mije dollare ne vit e na kthejne 1000-1500 vitin tjeter....Ne SHBA 5% e popullsise,qe koincidon me ata me te pasurit, paguan 85% te taksave....95% e popullsise paguan per ate 15% tjeter qe ngelet....Nese sipas teorive te konspiracionit, cifutet kontrollojne pjesen me te madhe te pasurise, i bie qe ata paguajne shumicen e taksave....Eh pra sipas kesaj llogjike, me te drejte meqe paguajne shumicen e taksave, vendosin tia japin Izraelit pjesen me te madhe te ndihmes ekonomike.....Natyrisht po te ishin shqiptaret me te pasurit e Amerikes, si rrjedhoje , Shqiperia do te merrte pjese te madhe ndihmash....Pra...behu i pasur o Pancho...se keshtu ndihmon Shqiperine!

----------


## niku-nyc

Nderhyrja e Izraelit ndodhi per disa arsye te rencishme! 

Arsyja e pare ishte sepse presidenti Egjyptian, Nasser urdheroi qe te mbylljej/bllokohej  Ngushtica e  Tiran (Strait of Tiran) qe esht koridori i vetem Izraelit per ne Detin e Kuq dhe Oqeanin Indian. Per Izraelin ky bllokim do ta conte ne kriz ekonomike per import/export. 

Arsyja e dyte esht se se Egjypti dhe Jordania ben pakt ushtarak ne nji komand qe te dy do ndimonin secilin ne lufte ose krize ushtarake! 

Arsyja e trete ishte sepse Izraeli kishte me shum vlera te bente luften ne token Arabe sesa te lojonte ushtrin Egjyptiane mbi 100,000 trupa dhe mbi 1,000 tanke te sulmohej dhe aty Izraeli do pushtohej shum let sepse ne toke nuk kishte ushtri te madhe por kishte advantazhin me te madh forcat ajrore!


Sulmi Izraelit ishte shpetimi i tyre i vetem qe ti kapnin Egjyptianet ne surprize dhe ket gje e ben dhe shkaterruan ushtrin Egjyptiane shum leht dhe arriten pushtimin e Sinai!


Per tu pergjigjur pytjes a ishte e justifikuar...per mendimin tim Izraeli shpetoi veten duke sulmuar i pari sepse ne qofse Egjypti do sulmonte i pari atehere Izraeli do pushtohej pa problem. Per Izraelin kjo ishte nje taktik gjeniale qe ne fillim elimonoi kompletisht ushtrin me te fort ne rajon dhe te tjerat i la ne fund! 
Per problemet nderkomtare nuk e di a ishte e justifikuar apo jo nderhyrja Izraelite por per ushtri kjo ishte levizja me e mencur qe shpetuan veten dhe nuk e ben per te shkuar dhe per te pushtuar Kairon!

----------


## bayern

> Sulmi Izraelit ishte shpetimi i tyre i vetem qe ti kapnin Egjyptianet ne surprize dhe ket gje e ben dhe shkaterruan ushtrin Egjyptiane shum leht dhe arriten pushtimin e Sinai!


Teori Bushiane kjo. Pushto para  se te te pushtojne. Ironike ne fakt per vete faktin se mbas pushtimit te Egjiptit gati te gjithe hotelet edhe bizneset ne Egjypt kane pronesi Izlraelite. Si duket sic Bush synon te pervetsoje naften ne Irak ashtu edhe ideaj e Izraelit te pushtoje boten ekonomikisht funskionoka. Sa keq qe kete nuk e kuptojne ata te cilet dhunohen ne kete menyre/.

----------


## Hyllien

Karta e OKB-se lejon luften mbrojtese dhe sipas Walzer,  pre-emptive strikes jane te justifikueshme kur (1) duket qarte qellimi i armikut per te sulmuar dhe shkaktuar deme, (2) kur ky rrezik eshte i menjehershem dhe (3) nese goditja parandaluese do te zvogeloje mundesine e humbjes dhe do te ulin demet. Kriteret jane te debatueshme (idealja sipas ligjeve nderkombetare te deritanishme do te ishte autorizimi i KS se OKB)  megjithate ne vija te trasha keto jane kushtet qe duhet te plotesoje nje lufte mbrojtese per te qene e drejte.

Nuk e dime se ç'do te ndodhte po te mos kishte nderhyre Izraeli, por zhvillimet ne ate kohe tregojne qe Egjipti se bashku me Sirine dhe Jordanine po pergatisnin nje sulm kunder Izraelit. Te gjitha vendet Arabe jo vetem qe nuk e njihnin Izraelin por e shprehnin hapur qellimin dhe deshiren per ta zhdukur shtetin Izraelit. Vendet arabe mbeshtesnin sulmet palestineze ndaj Izraelit, dhe thuhet se po rritej pakenaqesia ndaj Egjiptit qe megjithese mbahej si lider i botes Arabe, nuk po bente asgje per te ndihmuar Palestinezet pikerisht sepse ne kufirin Egjipt-Izrael ishin te vendosura forcat e UNEF. Largimi i forcave te UNEF-it me urdher te Naser, mbyllja e gjirit te Akabes dhe paktet e nenshkruara mes Egjiptit dhe Sirise, dhe me pas edhe Jordanise, mobilizimi i forcave te ketyre vendeve te linin te kuptoje se do te kishte nje sulm ndaj Izraelit. Izraeli vendosi te sulmoje i pari, dhe ne kete menyre e fitoi luften dhe i zgjeroi territoret vetem per 6 dite. 

Per mendimin tim po te mos kishte sulmuar do te sulmohej, dhe do ta paguante rende si pas 7 vitesh, kur u sulmua papritur. Tre vendet Arabe e humben luften jo vetem se ishin shume me te dobet ushtarakisht, por sepse 1. nenvleresuan Izraelin, 2. me te drejte prisnin qe ShBA te mos nderhynte por gabimisht prisnin me teper ndihme nga ish BRSS-ja qe ne ate kohe po permiresonte maredheniet me vendet Arabe 3. me e rendesishmja nuk po luftonin te koordinuar dhe thjesht per te mare toka ( Sirianet psh. nuk po luftonin me te vertete per te fituar luften me Izraelin por per te marre Lartesite e Golanit  dhe thuhet qe pothuajse nuk luftuan fare tej atyre dhe si perfundim i humben dhe ato) 4*. sepse Izraeli sulmoi i pari* 5. vazhdojeni ju..

Pra duket se eshte e justifikueshme nderhyrja Izraelite, por ne kete argument mungon diskutimi per ligjshmerine e tokave te pushtuara nga Izraeli dhe vete rrethanat dhe menyra si u formua shteti Izraelit. Teme tjeter dhe e komplikuar. Hidhini nje sy kesaj harte  :kryqezohen:  qe tregon si mund dhe duhet te ishin shteti Izraelit dhe ai Palestinez (Arab) sipas te famshmes Rezolute 181 (qe nuk u pranua nga Arabet ne ate kohe).

----------


## Toro

> Teori Bushiane kjo. Pushto para  se te te pushtojne. Ironike ne fakt per vete faktin se mbas pushtimit te Egjiptit gati te gjithe hotelet edhe bizneset ne Egjypt kane pronesi Izlraelite. Si duket sic Bush synon te pervetsoje naften ne Irak ashtu edhe ideaj e Izraelit te pushtoje boten ekonomikisht funskionoka. Sa keq qe kete nuk e kuptojne ata te cilet dhunohen ne kete menyre/.


O Bin Legen gjermon....Nuk eshte teori bushiane, eshte e parashikuar nga ligje e marreveshje nderkombetare.

Izraeli kishte deklaruar qe ne 1957 ( fill pas armepushimit te Luftes Arabo-Cifute te 1956) se mbyllja e ngushtices se Tiran do te ishte casus belli....Ligji nderkombetar ( te cilin e referoni sa here qe i leverdis arabeve) e kishte shpallur kete ngushtice si te lire per kalim nderkombetar....Egjipti e mbylli, duke shkelur keshtu kushtin e armepushimit te 1956.

Gadishulli i Sinait ishte shpallur zone e demilitarizuar dhe vezhgohej nga trupat e OKB....Egjipti i deboi trupat e OKB dhe futi te tijat ne Sina....Tjeter shkelje e marreveshjes se armepushimit te 1956. ( Sic beri Gjermania ne 1936 ne zonen e demilitarizuar te Ruhrit)

Egjipti lidhi aleance ushtarake me Sirine e Jordanine...fill 20 dite para fillimit te luftes...(Sic beri Gjermania me BRSS ne 23 gusht 1939, traktat qe i hapi rrugen e sulmit ndaj Polonise).

Kombino ketu mobilizimin e trupave te shteteve arabe me traktatet e aleances dhe deklaratat e zyrtareve arabe ne shtyp e ne parlamentet perkatese  se kishte ardhur koha qe Izraeli te "fshihej nga faqja e dheut", te gjitha keto se bashku me disa qindra incidente ne kufi, Izraelit nuk i ngeli rruge tjeter vecse te sulmonte i pari per te shfrytezuar ne maksimum avantazhin e befasise.

Ne 1973, Izraeli nuk degjoi zerat e spiuneve te tij ne vendet arabe qe e paralajmeruan per nje sulm nga ana e Egjiptit. Gjithashtu i zene ngushte nga rezultati i luftes se 1967, ku opinioni boteror e akuzoi Izraelin si te vetmin pergjegjes per luften, meqe ky kishte sulmuar i pari, Izraeli ne 1973 nuk shpalli as mobilizimin e pjeseshem...Rezultatet dihen, disa mijera te vrare, 10 mije te plagosur dhe vete ekzistenca e shtetit izraelit u vu ne dyshim....Perse? Sepse priti qe arabet te sulmonin te paret!

----------


## darwin

> Egjipti lidhi aleance ushtarake me Sirine e Jordanine...fill 20 dite para fillimit te luftes...(Sic beri Gjermania me BRSS ne 23 gusht 1939, traktat qe i hapi rrugen e sulmit ndaj Polonise).


Sic kishte bere Franca me BS ne 1934 paktin e "mos-sulmit", dhe me te gjithe vendet e "kordonit sanitar" kunder ... kujt?

Polonine, a e sulmoi *dhe* BS apo e mori "nen perkujdesje"?

Dhe vetem kujt ju shpall lufte nga _demokracite_ perendimore?

- - - - - - - - 

per temen kam dicka nga *The Christian Science Monitor* 

_ose, po e bashkengjis ne pdf, qe te lexohet ne menyre me komode._

----------


## bayern

Torso i flet egoja jo llogjika, get used to it Darwino.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## panchovilla

> Sic kishte bere Franca me BS ne 1934 paktin e "mos-sulmit", dhe me te gjithe vendet e "kordonit sanitar" kunder ... kujt?
> 
> Polonine, a e sulmoi *dhe* BS apo e mori "nen perkujdesje"?
> 
> Dhe vetem kujt ju shpall lufte nga _demokracite_ perendimore?
> 
> - - - - - - - - 
> 
> per temen kam dicka nga *The Christian Science Monitor* 
> ...


Artikull interesant Darwin. Vetem le ta lexojne pak torovelat qe nuk i besohet se Izraeli kushton shume Amerikes.

----------


## tani_26

> A ishte e justifikuar nderhyrja e Izraelit ne Egjypt ne vitin 1967 ?


Une pyetjes tende do ti pergjigjesha me nje pyetje tjeter..
Ishte i domosdoshem krijimi i shtetit te Izraelit?

Ishte i ligjshem qendrimi  fillestar i arabeve per mosnjohjen e tij dhe qendrimi i mevonshem per zhdukjen e tij?

Ketu eshte fillimi i Ceshtjes dhe luftrat e Izraelit per mbijetesen e tij....

----------


## Veshtrusja

Se pari, pershendje te gjitheve qe kane marre pjese te kjo teme. 

Oiseau e ka filluar pergjigjen duke then se asokohe Egjipti enderronte panarabine, dhe deri diku ka te drejte. Nasseri e konsideronte veten si udheheqesi i ceshtjes pan-arabe. Por, them “deri diku” sepse ne ate kohe ajo qe kishin vendet arabe te perbashket ishte mohimi i nje shteti izraelit. Por pervec kesaj te perbashkete, vete shtetet arabe kane patur konflikte me njera-tjetren dhe probleme te brendshme.

Oiseau vazhdon me tej te thot se ishte Egjipti qe ju mbushi mendjen Siris dhe Jordanise ta sulmonin Izraelin. Per kete sjam dhe aq e sigurt (Siria duke qen me fort militarisht se Egjipti ka patur synime te tilla edhe pa ja mbushur mendjen Egjipti).  Per mendimin tim, Nasseri ska qen gati per lufte, por duke pare zhvillimet Siriano-Izraelite, ka menduar ti bashkohej Sirise. Gjithsesi, mendoj  se mund te themi qe Siria dhe Jordania ishin me “nje mendje me Egjiptin” persa i perket Izraelit.

Une vetem do te shtoj ca gjera qe mendoj se duhet te ishin permendur bashke me ato qe keni then ju me siper, duke evituar ketu rolin e Amerikes (pasi nuk e kam hapur temen duke pyetur per Rolin e Amerikes ne Lindjen e Mesme).

Kishin kaluar 7 vjet (pas konfliktit te fundit ne Suez ne 1956) perpara se filluan te acaroheshin serisht mardheniet Arabo-Izraelite. Ne vitin 1964, Izraelitet perfunduan nje projekt per te kthyer ujerat e Jordanise dhe Detit Galilee. Ky akt i acaroi Sirianet. Nasseri, si rezultat, organizoi nje konference ne Kairo ne po te njejtin vit. Por kombet Arabe nuk ishin gati per lufte.

Egjipti kishte shume probleme ne ate kohe (gjat vitit 1964). Se pari, ishte vend i varfer ekonomikisht. Burime te vlefshme (si p.sh. nafte) nuk kishte. Popullsia ishte duke u rritur me ritme te shpejta. Borxhet i kishte te larta ndaj Bashkimit Sovjetik, i cili i shishte arma. Pervec kesaj, ishte edhe konflikti ne Yemen. Ne vitin 1963 Yemen ishte zhytur ne lufte civile. Egjipti kish derguar afer 70,000 trupa per te luftuar ne Yemen, duke shtuar per veten e saj problemet ekonomike. Saudi Arabia dhe Egjipti ishin armiq, por pervec kesaj ishin duke perkrahur krahet kundershtare ne Yemen duke qene ne menyr indirekte edhe ne lufte me njera-tjetren. (Megjithate, kur vjen puna te Izraeli, Egjipti kishte perkrahjen e Saudi Arabise, aq e nderlikuar ka qene situata.) Por pervec konflikteve me Saudi Arabine, Egjipti si kishte punet mire as me Irakun. Ne ’59-en gjenerali Kaseem i Irakut shpalli Nasserin te pavlefshem, dhe Nasseri shpalli te njejten gje per Kaseemin. Pra, pas konfliktit Suez ne 1956, Nasseri nuk ishte gati per nje lufte per hire te Palestinezve. Por e njejta gje qendronte edhe per Jordanine, as kjo s’ishte gati.

Tani kthehem te dicka qe ka then SuiGeneris: “Nuk e dime se cdo te ndodhte po te mos kishte nderhyre Izraeli, por zhvillimet ne ate kohe tregojne qe Egjipti se bashkue me Sirine dhe Jordanine po pergatisnin nje sulm kunder Izraelit. Te gjitha vendet Arabe jo vetem qe nuk e njihnin Izraelin por e shprehnin hapur qellmin dhe deshiren per ta zhdukur shtetin Izraelit.”  Kjo eshte shume e vertete. Por duhet konsideruar fakti ketu qe Nasseri kerkonte te ishte udheheqes i Arabeve dhe ketu kishte opozite nga Jordania ashtu si dhe Saudi Arabia. Pra, e vetmja arm qe kishte Nasseri ishte te perdorte armikun e perbashket dhe sentimentet ndaj tij: Izraelin. E vertete qe ne 27 Maj 1967 (9 dite perpara se filloi lufta gjashte diteshe) Nasseri ka deklaruar qe “objektivi kryesor do te jete rrezimi i Izraelit”. Por kush mund te thot nese deklarata te tilla nuk kane qe thjesht “rhetoric”? Megjithate, eshte e qarte qe Izraeli nuk mund ta merrte thjesht si rhetoric, dhe keshtu reagimi (i Izraelit) ishte te ngarkonte te gjithe kombin me arm….

Megjithate, ashtu sic kane permendur niku nyc dhe SuiGeneris, kishte disa shenja qe tregonin se Arabet po pergatiteshin per lufte. Ne 1964 ishte viti kur u krijua Organizata Clirimtare Palestineze (PLO). Ne 1966, Ba’ath zuri fuqi ne Siri dhe filloi te udhehiqte luften per clirimin e Palestines duke bashkepunuar me PLO-n. Nderkohe qe Izraeli po merrte ndihme nga Franca (perfshi ketu edhe ndihme per te krijuar potencial nuklear me ndertimin e Dimona), Nasseri po merrte ndihme nga Sovjetiket. Por ajo qe eshte interesane ketu eshte qe Sovjetiket po ushqenin Egjiptianet me raporte inteligjence sikur Izraeli po pergatitej per lufte totale kunder Sirise (efektivisht Izraeli ka qene duke pergatitur vetem nje “punitive strike” meqense Siria po perkrahnte palestinezet). Dhe keto (raporte) ndikuan te Nasseri sepse rezultati ishte zbarkimi i trupave Egjiptiane ne Maj 1967 ne Sinai duke nderprere gjithashtu te drejtat e trupave vezhgues te Bashkimit Kombetar. Dhe, ashtu sic ka permendur SuiGeneris, kulmi ishte kur ne 22 maj 1967 u mbyll gjiri i Akabes. Ne 30 maj, pastaj, Mbreti Hussein (sic tha dhe niku nyc) vuri trupat e tij nen kontrollin e Egjitit. Kater ose pese dite me vone, Iraku ju bashkua paktit militar Jordano-Egjiptian. Nje dite pas kesaj, Izraeli goditi.

Ndoshta mund te konsiderohet si preemtive strike duke patur parasysh sentimentet ndaj Izraelit (dhe historine qe nga krijimi i tij), mbylljen e gjirit te Akabes, paktet militare, etj… por akoma sjam e sigurt… Eshte pikerisht ajo qe tha SuiGeneris: qe nuk e dime cdo te ndodhte sikur mos te kish nderhyre Izraeli (duke patur parasysh edhe problemet e brendshme te kombeve arabe) ajo qe me shqeteson mua…

Per ta bere temen sa me te kompletuar, a mund te na tregoj dikush per Rezoluten 242 ?

----------


## Veshtrusja

Jam duke lexuar dicka qe i perket ksaj teme online tani dhe thash tjua jipja edhe juve linkun:

http://www.cactus48.com/1967war.html

lexim te kendshem

----------

